# The Coming Revolution



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Awhile back somebody mentioned a possible Revolution. I poo poo'ed them as being crazy...

The wife and I were talking last night... it seems things are just piling on 

gun control...taking gun away
Election control...spending so much time attacking the president that it hinders work
unseating an elected president (it will not happen because of congress)... unless trump wins reelection and dems get senate
attack on religion - forcing people to bake gay cakes, serve pizza to lesbian weddings, open church to transgender nuptials 
getting rid of religious exemptions for vaccines
the never stopping attacking on conservatives as homophobes, terrorists, bigots, nazi's.......... 

all it would take is for one overeager crazy democratic governor with the help of a left wing commander of the national guard to start seizing weapons or arresting parents that do not vaccinate or confiscating businesses of Christians.....

Even my boss at work mentioned how bad things seemed to be and how he has stock piled some gold and silver...

I guess I am still a doubter.. but I leave room for the possibility of stupid people


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I agree. Things have been bad, but now they are spiraling out of control. There is no longer any middle ground. The left is hell bent on destroying anything conservative or anyone with conservative values. I’m pretty sure gun confiscation would start the ball rolling. Maybe not even something that drastic.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

When the madness fully starts..Texas and most of the other red States will secede.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I agree, Wisconsin now has a libtard governor. Oh, don't worry, he has a black second-in-command for all the photo ops.

So far, nothing on guns. But the right circumstances must be present. For example, an entire Republican family must be executed right after church by their seven-year old son who was high on crank and M&Ms.

"_He was an excitable boy they all said_."


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Having spent quite a few years discusssing politics with commies and liberal democrats at the sports grill they all love guns. In fact..the commie is a big fan of Lenin and he says he has guns and ammo and will take what he wants when society collapses. Hes the same one who says Lenin would solve our current crime epidemic by cutting off the male apparatus of all new born little male babies of color. The liberals dont like that idea and prefer abortion to control the low class folks.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

We are in a revolution / Civil War Now. It's just a question as to how it will end.
Below is an article i wrote this very morning in what is happening in the background. Source: ResetUs.us

*Jim's Rant For The Day. Compare & Contrast, Then You Decide.*

September 28, 2019

This morning I am reminded of an article I once read about a nomadic pygmy tribe in South America, the Faugauyi tribe. They derived their name from their practice of moving through tall grass. In doing so all you could see was the tips of their spears moving in a straight line. Every now and then one would jump up and holler "Where the Faugauyi?" That is what most of us are probably asking this morning as well.

This impeachment thing is really crazy isn't it? Maybe so and maybe not depending on how you look at it.

First watch Bill Still's interview, *Judge Nap, Please Check the Treaty With Ukraine*,

where he points out that the Clinton Administration signed a Treaty with Ukraine on mutual investigative assistance in crime fighting (corruption). This ends any action at all regarding Impeachment as that is the job of the President to use that Treaty.





 [/URL]

Second, check this headline: *Intel Community Quietly Scrapped Requirement For "First-Hand Knowledge" Before CIA 'Rumorblower' Relied On Hearsay.*
https://www.zerohedge.com/political/intel-community-quietly-scrapped-requirement-first-hand-knowledge-cia-rumorblower-relied

Third, watch this 2 Minute Rant by *Col. Roy Potter* this morning.





Then watch this Video by* Erin T. Scott *yesterday, *CONTINUITY OF GOVERNMENT, HEGELIAN DIALECT AND THE SHOW*. Listen to it closely.





Then you decide where the Faugauyi?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I really pray it doesn't come to a revolution, I probably have to fight my grandson.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@jimcosta*, other than an old joke from "F Troop" which itself was stolen from just about everyone in the 1960's, I agree with your opinion, but then, I find the whole Ukraine nonsense a simple ruse to send news updates across the bottom of a Packer game.

For example, if Cuba attacked Illinois I would ask my wife if we had enough yellow Oleo to withstand the siege--then we would check to see how much coffee we had. I'll tell you why.

According to some pantywaist liberal spoil-sport, at any given time on the planet Earth there are *39 individual wars* going on at the same time. Now, I like guns as much as any border-line psychotic, but the thrill fades when you discern that all this maiming is done by sane people who have spoiled it all for us sickos.

Now, I'm an American and recently my key-chain broke. I found the original little tag, and it said "China."

So how does that relate to the price of premium grade sawdust? Well, I'll tell you--Ukraine does not make key-chains and hence they are simply not part of our global economy. My little dog could use a new chew-toy, but the Ukraine uses lead in their paint.

Wake me when the Japanese run out of premium waterstones...


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Ukraine is a side show to keep the people from seeing what is really going on. I highly suggest you listen to Erin Scott closely. I believe the 2020 election itself is a sideshow in comparison to what is happening. 
Don't let them distract the people anymore.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Interesting. Trump picked Jeff Sessions who turned out to be a weasel. Trump picked Chris Wray for the FBI...... another swamp rat. Then Geena Haskill to head the CIA......... a traitor to the constitution. There are others, too. The Trumpster is getting some really bad advice about his appointments. The traitors seem to be everywhere and deeply entrenched. I fear we are lost.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Chiefster23 said:


> Interesting. Trump picked Jeff Sessions who turned out to be a weasel. Trump picked Chris Wray for the FBI...... another swamp rat. Then Geena Haskill to head the CIA......... a traitor to the constitution. There are others, too. The Trumpster is getting some really bad advice about his appointments. The traitors seem to be everywhere and deeply entrenched. I fear we are lost.


Chiefster,

You bring up a very good point. Who in the hell is advising him in his choices for key positions and why in the hell is he listening to them?


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Slippy & Chiefster: 3 1/2 days a week I agree with you. Then 3 1/2 days a week I see Trump as allowing the Deep State show the public what they do best; he is exposing them.

Therefore, it is hard to say how this will end. Best to just be prepared.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Slippy & Chiefster: 3 1/2 days a week I agree with you. Then 3 1/2 days a week I see Trump as allowing the Deep State to show the public what they do best; he is exposing them.

Therefore, it is hard to say how this will end. Best to just be prepared.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@jimcosta*, I guess I have reached the position where 'fear' is no longer the thing that bothers me.

I've got my home on a security service, I pay auto insurance, I keep my knives sharp and my pistols clean and loaded. Other than that I guess I could stay up all night and worry about things.

...I should buy a third pair of jeans...


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Tourist: * My warning of "be prepared" was not to instill fear into anyone or aimed at anyone in particular. It was meant for the country itself and unfortunately few will hear it.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@jimcosta*, oh, I didn't mean to challenge your position, I'm with you on most ideas. I kind of look at "preparedness" as a part of being an adult, not a big lifetime change of problem solving.

If a "Joe average" has enough forethought to grab a fresh roll of toilet paper before he goes to the can, he should be able to do things like keep his gas tank filled, his insurance paid, his taxes up to date and his driveway plowed.

Clearly I'm a boomer, and my views must sound like the "Martian Hop" to anyone who still has zits.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

jimcosta said:


> Slippy & Chiefster: 3 1/2 days a week I agree with you. Then 3 1/2 days a week I see Trump as allowing the Deep State to show the public what they do best; he is exposing them.
> 
> Therefore, it is hard to say how this will end. Best to just be prepared.


I don't think Trump is that smart. But we shall see. I'm very glad I am old.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> I don't think Trump is that smart. But we shall see. I'm very glad I am old.


Well, to be honest I see a very big spread between the concepts of "smart" and "wise."

I know a lot of smart people, one of them was with me in an "accelerated class" in grade school. He and his best friend were ear-marked to be great people as they matured and went on to higher education.

I ran into the guy when I was a sophomore in college. This "brain" was simply worn out by being told he was the best of his generation. He dropped out of college and got a job at a factory as a night janitor--and he was happy.

Same thing with me and my younger brother. My mother drove me up a wall attempting to make me a straight A student. Oh, I was 'straight' alright. I went 'straight' to every beautiful girl in my school. But my parents nagged at me to make something of myself.

I wound up making a customized Harley.

Here's the moral of the story. The first part is the old canard, being, careful what you wish for. The second part is to recognize a windfall when you see one.

When it comes to our leaders we've had liars, skirt-chasers, a possible co-conspirator to the JFK assassination, and a male stand-in for the real female leader. So now we have a leader who made his own way, doesn't need the money anymore and decided to serve his country.

You might not like him, but then, if you really knew JFK perhaps you'd hold your nose for him, too.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I think we are now in a civil war, shots have simply not been fired........yet. With so many balls in the air it's a matter of which ball hits the ground first. We are in a fight for this Country this minute. Be prepared and ever vigilant because when it shifts into high gear, it may happen quick.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Oh, great. If you're right Prepared One (and you usually are) it means that I will be "drafted" to go behind the lines and silently take out enemy forces.

It's my curse. I was never a soldier, and the only AR-15 I've ever fired was a semi-automatic version. I am pretty good with a 1911 .45 ACP and a 9mm SW Model 39.

But, alas, my stellar talent is shiny sharp things. Which reminds me, I have a 112 to buff up this morning...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I think we are now in a civil war, shots have simply not been fired........yet. With so many balls in the air it's a matter of which ball hits the ground first. We are in a fight for this Country this minute. Be prepared and ever vigilant because when it shifts into high gear, it may happen quick.


Same here. The ghettos are the opening battleground and cops are the first casualties. Somebody's going to have to figure out a way to get a handle on it lest it consume us all..


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I think we are now in a civil war, shots have simply not been fired........yet. With so many balls in the air it's a matter of which ball hits the ground first. We are in a fight for this Country this minute. Be prepared and ever vigilant because when it shifts into high gear, it may happen quick.


We've already seen violence. Antifa has been violent. The "Knock-Out Game" is still being played and Democrats have gone on shooting sprees. It's just not widespread and the good guys haven't responded, yet. Yet.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yes, I'm glad "The Knock-Out Game" was never popular here.

The touchie-feelie the news services were happy to trumpet that Wisconsin had now passed the 300,000 mark for CCW licenses. In fact, I found that hard to believe until I talked with people. On one occasion most of the people (and that included my wife, too) were carrying firearms.

The area in the mall where we read has never had a violent outbreak. Obviously, only about 10% of any group of patrons has a weapon. The reason it works is that "concealed means concealed." And if you're a loudmouthed punk your foolishness might be your last, stupid act.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

This impeachment clown show is a distraction from the real corruption and colusion by the Commie libs.

As far as a civil war-- A quote from "Ol Remus-- " Conservatives will never accept socialism, the left will accept nothing less"


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Tango2X said:


> "the left will accept nothing less"


This begs the question, "_What's wrong with Canada_?"

Think about it. The Canadians hate guns, they have jobs for many white collar citizens, they have a superior Interstate system of their own (The Queen's Highway) and most people pick up the French language as early as eighth grade.

Why don't the libtards just fire up the DeSoto and head north? They will get all the demanding Constitutional harassment they can tolerate and even higher taxes, which I hear they love.

Imagine if they all left for Quebec! We could all wear jeans in any restaurant. Switchblades would be required by law. No more speed limits. Off track betting. No more stifling mufflers on Harleys! Guys could start flirting again.

...excuse me, I just was having a 'fantasy' moment...


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

I don’t think it will be revolution as much as it will be civil unrest and disobedience that eventually becomes civil war. Red States will move to secede rather than submit to Washington and the blue states insanity, and things will spiral quickly. 

This country is far too fractured to remain whole. Christian conservatism/capitalism cannot coexist indefinitely with secular humanism and socialism/communism. Conflict is very nearly inevitable.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

As of note, typically when your party is in the White House your optimism for the country as a whole is pretty good. 

This is the first time I can remember when both sides optimism for the country is very low (for very different reasons of course).

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Charles, I disagree with your observation, but I ask you to consider this.

It has been my experience that libtards have a real difficulty with machines and tools. In fact, I have seen "electric lawnmowers" you start up with a electrical toggle switch. For me, I cannot understand why guys my age pay to have their knives sharpened. Certainly their dad or favorite uncle taught them to do something.

So, fast forward to your observation. Let's suppose for the sake of argument the libtards got all of the really good suburbs and the ******** just built their own homes. In my area one cluster of homes does not match the ones down the road a tad. They're even finding cutesy names for these groups of dwellings.

This creates a weird meeting of the two groups. A libtard has his home's lights go out, and a ******* goes into his basement and flips the right breaker. A "biker" goes to the shop for an oil change, a procedure involving _only one large bolt_ on the bottom of the engine cases.

So here's the moral to the story. All us ******** have to do is refuse to replace the shingles on a libtard's home, and deny telling him which switch is needed to flip on the A/C.

If all McDonald's burned to the ground, all the libs would die...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Charles, I disagree with your observation, but I ask you to consider this.
> 
> It has been my experience that libtards have a real difficulty with machines and tools. In fact, I have seen "electric lawnmowers" you start up with a electrical toggle switch. For me, I cannot understand why guys my age pay to have their knives sharpened. Certainly their dad or favorite uncle taught them to do something.
> 
> ...


You seem to forget about the limousine Liberals that have illegals do the work for them.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> You seem to forget about the limousine Liberals that have illegals do the work for them.


Oh, I'm working on that. I'm starting a rumor that me and my friends have re-taken the Alamo. The Mexicans will head for San Antonio, Texas. Let's see the libtards pull dandelions themselves after that bit of terrible news...


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

> Awhile back somebody mentioned a possible Revolution. I poo poo'ed them as being crazy...


I did the same thing, and I thought that any talk of a civil war was jumping the gun. But not anymore, I think that it is a real possibility.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

There never will be a shooting revolution. That is simply a fantasy.
Every one will sit on their hands waiting for someone else to do something.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> There never will be a shooting revolution. That is simply a fantasy. Every one will sit on their hands waiting for someone else to do something.


You're defining the 90% of the population that can walk and chew gum at the same time. I worry about those "odd cousins" who have a bedroom in the attic and mumble to themselves.

When I was a college student, I saw an old movie about an insane asylum. It was overrun by the Germans chasing the French (or vice versa) in WWI. One of the soldiers drops his machine gun in a church and one of the inpatients picks it up and empties the magazine.

He grins into the camera, and laughs, "_Now I am sane..._"

The Civil War started with one cannonball fired at Fort Sumter. The Germans and the French (again battling) took a few parting shots at each other and began WWI. I have no frickin' idea why the Japanese attacked us, heck, we'd have bought enough to make them rich without the need for firearms.

In my travails with the local psychiatric department I can assure you that we will never run out of truly deranged people. At least once per month here near Madison, a head of household picks up a revolver and kills his whole family. I would like to understand the jumps in logic these guys take in figuring out how this ploy is going to work.

I enjoy being peaceable, but I'm not foolhardy. Every time I leave the house I put a knife in my jacket and say to the mirror, _"Careful, boy, you are entering the land of the 'left-brain dominant' citizens--replete with their logical, analytical, and objective problem solving."_

It's like landing in a foreign country.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Something Huge Is Brewing! Military Just Approved Marines for Activation On US Soil*


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

See Also: *Marine Guidance Update*


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

So, who is that on the tape? What are his bona fides? Why should I believe him? How do we know these are not just contingency plans?
Does Alex Jones and Infowars have anything to do with this?
If the Marines really were going to mobilize against civilians, why would they use Reserves? What are the active duty Marines doing?

I'm skeptical as hell.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> There never will be a shooting revolution. That is simply a fantasy.
> Every one will sit on their hands waiting for someone else to do something.


I'm going to have to seriously disagree with you on this one, brother, . . .

It has ALWAYS happened in the past. Pick any civilization you want, . . . it went down in a shooting struggle, . . . even if they were shooting arrows or rocks with slings.

It'll happen here. Some individual or group or entity, . . . will take that extra step that will galvanize 3 to 5% of the folks with arms, . . . and it will be on, . . . OR, . . . there will be a huge breakdown in civilization by an EMP, . . . yellowstone blowing it's top, . . . or some other event that will produce mass panic, . . .

Hope I got some neighbors that are not afraid of the fight, . . . so far, they seem like a bunch of wimpy-sans, . . . and don't even want to discuss any change in the status quo.

I may have to up and move in the not too distant future.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I live in suburbia, and all my neighbors are just upwardly mobile parents with 2.5 children per household. I figure that these are the guys who will want to use my tornado shelter in our lower level but not bring any food our spare ammunition.

But that's modern suburbia. Most of the guys I know blanche at the thought of a pocketknife.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

A quote from 'Ol Remus----" the right will never accept socialism, the left will accept nothing less---"

The coming election may well cause civil unrest, how bad it will be remains to be seen.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Open revolution will not happen as long as the population is fat and happy.
There will be some disgruntled people, sure.
But open warfare? Company strength formations moving against each other?
Afghanistan style guerrilla warfare against government forces?
Ain’t gonna happen.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I just do not see the Marine Corps (as a whole) EVER acting in an unlawful manner against American civilians... 

The air force maybe..

some units in the Army maybe

The navy..not a chance

however.. possible problems with FBI and other groups that have a manager structure in place by dems

we may well have to calm antifa 

I think it will be started on a state level by some liberal leader


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Open revolution will not happen as long as the population is fat and happy.
> There will be some disgruntled people, sure.
> But open warfare? Company strength formations moving against each other?
> Afghanistan style guerrilla warfare against government forces?
> Ain't gonna happen.


whats the old saying NEVER say NEVER

nobody expect the spanish inquisition either


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The 1960’s saw this country in turmoil as never before. Or since.
There were some radicals on the left who were bombing police stations and setting fires at universities.
Blacks were burning cities.
This country was descending into anarchy.

Some, or even most, on this board are too young to have witnessed this.
Some including myself, Dwight, Socom, and a few others lived through it.

There was no open warfare. 
And we’ve got a long way to go before we ever get back there again.

Now, will antifa and neo Nazis riot? Probably, either way 2020 turns out.
But if you live in Small Town America it will only be as close to you as your TV set.

Will the Second Revolution start over gun confiscation? Perhaps, but I personally don’t believe nationwide confiscation will happen.
There still are states, The South for example, where confiscation will not pass into law, let alone action.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

And as far as branches of service, the Marines are brainwashed enough that they would probably blindly follow orders.
The Army, at least in the 1960’s, was very well trained in what constitutes an unlawful order and that it is a Soldiers obligation to disobey an unlawful order.
A direct result of the Me Lai massacre.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Things could really start unraveling both during the campaign and then after the elections. Keep on preparing as best you can.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Extensive research has revealed the military and cops will be on our side in a fracas with the government.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Some will follow orders-- some will not
Just like law enforcement-- some will some won't

There will be those more concerned with their pension than the Constitution!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Tango2X said:


> Some will follow orders-- some will not
> Just like law enforcement-- some will some won't
> 
> There will be those more concerned with their pension than the Constitution!


Hear you on that. All human occupations seem replete with a certain percentage of underperformers...criminals etc.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Well things just shifted into a higher gear. The announcement that the white house will not participate in this illegal impeachment hoax is bound to ramp up the hysteria to the next level. With every move and counter move we are moving closer to violence. The left has clearly demonstrated that they won’t play by the rules. That leaves little maneuvering room for the right except for resorting to violence. Buy gold. Prepare to defend yourself. And stock more food. The shit is about to hit the fan.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Quick!! Can anyone tell me how to turn my fan off?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> And as far as branches of service, the Marines are brainwashed enough that they would probably blindly follow orders.
> The Army, at least in the 1960's, was very well trained in what constitutes an unlawful order and that it is a Soldiers obligation to disobey an unlawful order.
> A direct result of the Me Lai massacre.


having served in both the Marines and the Army, I must say you are wrong!!!

One thing that was a large difference between the two.. The Marines made sure that everybody knew the objective was.. the army sucked at that. If Marines know it is wrong, it will not happen _speaking of acting against the constitution here

Also the Marines are taught loyalty to God, Family, Country, Corps...

and the concept of a Lawful order is instilled and taught and drilled into Marines

I have to point out the Army folks knew from WWII about "Just doing our duty".. yet the massacre happened anyway

No Sir the Marines as a whole will not fight against the american people... and posse comitatus has been drilled into each and every Marine


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> And as far as branches of service, the Marines are brainwashed enough


I hope that was a joke. I never knew one Marine who was "brained washed" I knew many that were gung ho and willing to go the extra mile for fellow Marines.


----------

